# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  اجرا نشدن برنامه کامپایل نشده در کامپیوتر دیگر

## karzari

سلام
من یه برنامه نوشتم که باید تو یه کامپوتر دیگه اجرا بشه ولی وقتی تو یه کامپیوتر دیگه اجرا میکنم error میده the program can not find vcl100.bpl.rinstall program to fix the problem خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید چطوری این کامپوننت رو همراه با برنامم به یه کامپیوتر دیگه ببرم البته با اینستال شیلد هم کار میکنم اما vcl ها رو نداره من در محیط bcb2006کار میکنم
ممنون

----------


## Inprise

قبل از سوال کردن جستجو کن ؛ به این سوال و موارد مشابه جواب داده شده

----------


## saeed akeshteh

سلام به خدا خیلی گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم،مطالب یا مبهم بوده یا من متوجه نشدم ممنون میشم اگر راهنمایی کنید

----------

